# Rhubarb (help please!)



## Snip 13 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi guys 
This is probably an ingredient that most of you know well, we don't see rhubarb often in SA or Botswana. I found some at our Spar but I must confess I have never eaten or cooked it! I would like to buy some and try it. I've only really seen it used to make rhubarb compote with custard and rhubarb crumble.
Any ideas? I would like a recipe that will make me appreciate it, just something tasty and simple. I will try other things once I know what the flavour is like


----------



## letscook (Jul 13, 2011)

rhubarb makes good jam or jelly


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 13, 2011)

You can make rhubarb pie and rhubarb sauce to go over pancakes. It's pretty tart, but not as extremely sour as say, a lemon. It's not going to make your face pucker. I haven't had it by itself in a long time but it reminded me of sour celery when I was a kid. I know it complements various fruits extremely well. I did a quick search online and found this page http://www.rhubarbinfo.com/ that has a bunch of information about rhubarb and rhubarb recipes for pies, muffins, breads, various main dishes, soups, pickles and a bunch of other stuff. It might give you some ideas. The header of the recipe section says there are currently 300 recipes in the collection. Let us know what you come up with and how it turned out. I'm thinking if I see rhubarb in the produce section I might have to pick some up now.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 13, 2011)

Rhubarb has grown to be my favorite ingredient for fruit-like pies and syrup. But then, I like tart things in general. A fresh stalk, wiped dry and cut into chunks will freeze very well.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have played with rhubarb in a savory dish. I don't have the links, but if you click on my name and then look for posts by me, I think the rhubarb posts werein the "I dreamt/I made" thread.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 13, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> You can make rhubarb pie and rhubarb sauce to go over pancakes. It's pretty tart, but not as extremely sour as say, a lemon. It's not going to make your face pucker. I haven't had it by itself in a long time but it reminded me of sour celery when I was a kid. I know it complements various fruits extremely well. I did a quick search online and found this page http://www.rhubarbinfo.com/ that has a bunch of information about rhubarb and rhubarb recipes for pies, muffins, breads, various main dishes, soups, pickles and a bunch of other stuff. It might give you some ideas. The header of the recipe section says there are currently 300 recipes in the collection. Let us know what you come up with and how it turned out. I'm thinking if I see rhubarb in the produce section I might have to pick some up now.



Thanks  I won't mind the tartness, I eat lemons like apples..lol!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you for all the ideas!  I think I'll start with the rhubarb bread pudding I found on the link Purple Alien sent me and then go from there. I want to start with something that doesn't hide the flavour, see if I like it first


----------



## recipedirect (Jul 13, 2011)

*Maple Roasted Rhubarb with Ricotta Bruschetta*

Maple Roasted Rhubarb with Ricotta Bruschetta
By Gabe Thompson, Executive Chef Anfora, L'Artusi, dell'Anima - New York City

This recipe was sent to my website from Canada Maple Syrup. It sounds great. The only way I have eaten rhubarb is my grandmothers pies. I have not tried this yet but it is on the top of my list.


1/2 pound rhubarb
1/3 cup pure maple syrup from Canada
1 teaspoon lemon zest
Juice of 1 lemon
1 teaspoon orange zest
1 teaspoon salt
2 cups ricotta
Baguette
Olive oil


Preheat oven to 350°F.​ 
Dice rhubarb into small cubes and toss  with maple syrup. Add orange zest, 1 teaspoon lemon zest, juice of one  lemon, and one teaspoon salt. Place mixture in a shallow baking dish and  cover. Bake for thirty minutes. Let cool to room temperature.

Slice  baguette into about 12 slices and toast slices. Place generous portion  of ricotta on baguette and top with rhubarb mixture. Top with olive oil  drizzle.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 13, 2011)

recipedirect said:


> Maple Roasted Rhubarb with Ricotta Bruschetta
> By Gabe Thompson, Executive Chef Anfora, L'Artusi, dell'Anima - New York City
> 
> This recipe was sent to my website from Canada Maple Syrup. It sounds great. The only way I have eaten rhubarb is my grandmothers pies. I have not tried this yet but it is on the top of my list.
> ...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 26, 2011)

So what did you end up trying and how did it turn out?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 26, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> So what did you end up trying and how did it turn out?



Just made a compote with custard  It was yummy!!!!! I did post about it but I think it got lost somewhere  I also made a rhubarb meringue pie, tasted fantastic!
I've really missed out on a great fruit or shall we say veg, how sad is that!


----------

